# "Learners' Corner"



## Alpha0ne

Brilliant idea Philippa!
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=7098&highlight=philippa 
Hello all,
I was reading a post by Philippa, about corrections and I came to the conclusion, that though it is true that some people may take offence if they correct their work; there are those among us (I am one of them) that would like to learn proper language by having their errors corrected. I don't take offence, if anything I am grateful when anyone takes the trouble to correct my spelling, phrasing ,punctuation....I think another good idea would be to grade the different forums. e.i. Beginner, intermidiate, advanced. That way, we could know what kind of answer to give.(if a very specific answer is required) It would be less dawnting to the newcomer or beginner.

So, friends, why not ask our Administrator(Mike Kellogg) to create another subfoum? (as it would help keep the rest of the forum tidy.)
Those of us who would like to post and have our worked proofed in a thorough way, would really appreciate this. I am sure there are those who enjoy doing it and are willing to give some of their valuable time to helping others.
Thank you all for taking the time to read this post.
Regards,
A1 
PS Please, let me know what you think of this idea. This is only a suggestion, in no way am I imposing on anyone.


----------



## Jana337

Alpha0ne said:
			
		

> ...  I think another good idea would be to grade the different forums. e.i. Beginner, intermidiate intermediate, advanced. That way, we could know what kind of answer to give.(if a very specific answer is required) It would be less dawnting daunting to the newcomer or beginner.



It doesn't have to be a bad idea but IMHO it is bound to degenerate into what we have now in the course of a few weeks.

Jana


----------



## VenusEnvy

Are you suggesting that we break down every forum, or only the "Grammar" forum? Or, create a "Proofreading" forum? Or, that we divide the Grammar forum into 3 different forums for Beg, Inter, and Advan? 

(Just trying to get an idea of your vision . . .)


----------



## Alpha0ne

Hi Venus, pleausure to see you again.
I should have been a little more specific...only the grammar forum of course.
Thanks for the correction.
Regards,
A1


----------



## Artrella

It would be very helpful!


----------



## mkellogg

Hi A1 and everyone,

I've talked with many foreros about a fourm like that.  (My favorite idea was a bilingual chat where you can't write in your native language.)

The problem I see with a "please proofread my email" forum is that there are far more people wanting to have their work and homework reviewed than there will be people willing to read through and correct them.   Also, wouldn't finding a pen-pal be easier?

Mike


----------



## Alpha0ne

Hello all,
I see your point Mike. Your bilingual chat  or a pen-pal scheme is a very good idea too(I like it). It is far more manageable than my idea.  
Thanks for the answer.
Regards,
A1


----------



## mkellogg

Well, people have convinced me that the bilingual chat concept won't work well either. 

A place to ask for pen-pals might work well, though...

Mike


----------

